# Lunesta



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Lunesta is a new med for sleep that supposedly does not cause dependency issues like Restoril which I've been on for many years. My dr. is weaning me off the Restoril by adding Lunesta. I just wondered if anyone else has tried this sleep med. Thanks,Tiss


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I haven't tried it... I have only been on Ambien.. which does work. I visit another board and I've seen posts vary on Lunesta, some like it, some don't... There is also a newer sleep medicine than Lunesta that just got approved by the FDA that can be prescribed for long-term use called Rozerem. If Lunesta fails you can always try that. http://www.Rozerem.com has info.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for the info. I looked up rozerem and maybe that's something to try. I have to pay full price for my meds which adds up to alot and remozerem being a new drug would be costly. My Zelnorm is around 86.00/month and the Lunesta for a 30 day supply is 100.00/month. The thing about staying on the Restoril is that it only costs about 10.00/month. What a problem we have in the US with uninsured and underinsured. I have insurance but it is major medical only. Can't afford anything else. but that's another story.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Remeron works very well for getting a good sleep.


----------



## 18846 (Mar 27, 2006)

Trazodone works, and is not habit forming.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

i absolutely hated lunesta and i wanted to try it so bad. I remember beggin the doc to give me script to try it was so new then he spelled it wrong on the scipt. I enede up going back to him for ambien because lunesta didnt even put me to sleep and it left a bad bad taste in my mouth the whole time, worse than dalmane. Ick, but i've read some people do fine on it and just deal withthe taste, i guess its all about how it affect you.


----------

